# Legit Caber



## msumuscle (Aug 5, 2011)

Can anybody give me a research company that has high quality cabergoline?


----------



## rocco0218 (Aug 5, 2011)

anabolic body


----------



## msumuscle (Aug 6, 2011)

Anabolic body doesnt have their site up yet, is there any other companies that sell it?


----------



## rocco0218 (Aug 6, 2011)

send him a pm...got mine in 3 days.


----------



## M4A3 (Aug 6, 2011)

Euroking sells it.

Cabaser 1mg (Kabergoline) | Pharmacia Turkey | Quality Drugs Online


----------



## Pitbull44 (Aug 7, 2011)

Manpowernutrition


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 9, 2011)

msumuscle said:


> Can anybody give me a research company that has high quality cabergoline?


 It is not a research chem.


----------



## talon07 (Aug 9, 2011)

xroids usualy has it..i know of a good source in Canada too bro 50 tabs .5mg each tab i think its about 70 bucks can a tub which is not too shabby


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Aug 9, 2011)

I would avoid the Research Chem route with caber as it is not stable in liquid - better off goin for tabs - manpower or one of the sources mentioned above would be my suggestion


----------

